# Was ist besser; Hel-x Filter oder Riesler?



## samorai (26. Jan. 2020)

Hallo!
Ich habe endlich meinen alten Biotec 10 ausgesondert und möchte eine alte 300l Graf Tonne mit ein paar Umbauten wieder zum Leben erwecken .
Nun kann ich mir noch aussuchen auf was ich die Tonne umbaue, auf ein stagnierenden __ Hel-x Filter oder auf ein Riesler.
Diverse Filtermedien für ein Riesler werden vorhanden, 17 Hel-x und auch Japanmatten.

Verrieselung soll durch ein Rohrsysthem geschehen.


----------



## Geisy (27. Jan. 2020)

Der große Vorteil des Helixfilters ist das du ihn auf Schwerkraft betreiben kannst.

Riesler würde ich auch nur bei sehr gut vorgefilterten Wasser nehmen, wie z.B. durch TF, EBF oder Vlieser.


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Geisy!

Mein System ist doch gepumt. 

TF dann sitzen noch Bürsten davor.

Ich weiß nicht ob das Wasser Drucklos in einem Rohr System überhaupt so gut verteilen lässt. 
Oder ich muss doch eine Rieselplatte oben auflegen.


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2020)

Mach doch beides in einem.
Oben über eine Riselerplatte verteilen und die erste Hälfte als Rieselfilter über Niveau und der Rest dann geflutet. Dann bist auch sicher das dir der Filter nicht so schnell überläuft. Am besten auch seitlich ein durchsichtiges Rohr oder Schlauch montieren damit man den Wasserstand innen sehen kann. Dann weis man fräher ob sich der Filter zusetzt. 
Notüberlauf sollte trotzdem vorhanden sein


----------



## Mushi (27. Jan. 2020)

Was will man mit einem Riesler erreichen? Hauptsächlich Gasaustausch. Was will man mit einem HelixFilter erreichen? Hauptsächlich Nitrifikation.

Jetzt kannst Du einfach entscheiden, was Du brauchst. 

Grüße,
Frank

P.S. Die Freude an einem durchsichtigen Rohr ist oft nur von kurzer Dauer.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Jan. 2020)

Hi , ich würde mich immer wieder, für einen Helix Filter in Schwerkraft entscheiden . Selbst im gepumpten bzw. in halb Schwerkraft benötigt er bei gleichem Flow ,weniger Energy als ein Riesler und gerade in der heutigen Zeit kann sich das bei den Unterhaltungskosten , aufs Jahr, sehr bemerkbar machen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (27. Jan. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> P.S. Die Freude an einem durchsichtigen Rohr ist oft nur von kurzer Dauer.


Putzen !! Noch nie von gehört Frank ? Frag Mal deine Frau ! i


----------



## Mushi (27. Jan. 2020)

Ich soll ausrichten, sie putzt es nicht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (27. Jan. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Was will man mit einem Riesler erreichen? Hauptsächlich Gasaustausch. Was will man mit einem HelixFilter erreichen? Hauptsächlich Nitrifikation.


Genau __ Hel-X Filter ist genial und macht alle Schadstoffe zunichte bei genügend Luftzufuhr  echt genial.



Mushi schrieb:


> P.S. Die Freude an einem durchsichtigen Rohr ist oft nur von kurzer Dauer.


Kann ich bestätigen und ergänze dazu, dass es von seeeeeeehr kurzer Dauer ist


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2020)

Habe mich für einen Rieselfilter entschieden (ohne Durchsichtiges Rohr).
Ich denke er kann ein bisschen mehr als nur "Gasaustausch".
Wenn es mir tatsächlich nichts bringt, drehe ich ihn einfach dann ist der Einlauf unten (mittig) und der Auslauf oben und benutze ihn als __ Hel-x Filter.

Habe heute fast alles fertig bekommen, 
Medien Auflage, Rieselwanne und Abdichtungen.
Morgen ist Dichteprobe.


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> ohne Durchsichtiges Rohr


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> ... und ergänze dazu, dass es von seeeeeeehr kurzer Dauer ist



Ach Du Sch... Schreck, da habe ich wahrscheinlich großen Mist gebaut ...
Ich kann seit zwei Jahren durchgucken und niemand hat die Rohre geputzt, auch meine liebe Frau nicht.


Muss ich jetzt Angst haben?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> da habe ich wahrscheinlich großen Mist gebaut ..


Jupp ,
aber sowas von . Dein System läuft wahrscheinlich so schnell das der Dreck im Rohr zerrieben wird ! Und dann ist er so schnell geworden das er Warp 
Erreicht hat und erst wieder in der nächsten Galaxis nachweisbar ist ! 
Beam me Up !


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2020)

Dichte Probe fällt aus es regnet. 

Hätte aber da noch eine Frage zum Abstand Rieselplatte zu den Medien, ich gehe einfach mal von ca 5 cm aus, oder reichen auch 2 cm?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2020)

Ich gehe einfach mal von ca 5 cm aus, oder reichen auch 2 cm?

Versuch macht klug.....


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2020)

Einfach auflegen geht auch. Es geht ja nur darum das Wasser auf der ganzen Fläche gleichmäßig zu verteilen. 
Und jeder cm mehr Biomedium hilft beim Abbau.


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2020)

Also meine Gedanken kreisen um die 5 cm.
Durch die Höhe erreicht man eine viel bessere / feinere Verrieselung weil einfach mehr Spritzwasser zwischen Rieselwanne und Medium entsteht.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Jan. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> eine viel bessere / feinere Verrieselung weil einfach mehr Spritzwasser zwischen Rieselwanne und Medium entsteht


Die Frage ist doch , bringt das verieseln mehr als die 5cm Medium. Wenn dein verieselndes Wasser sich ,nach den 5cm , in den ersten cm Medium wieder sammelt ,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ,das verieseln auf 5cm so viel bringen soll.

Was bringt es und wäre es vom Nachteil wenn es quasi "nur"vom Medium prallt ?


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Was bringt es und wäre es vom Nachteil wenn es quasi "nur"vom Medium prallt ?



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich" nur " kleine Rinnsaele bilden und dann ca 50% der Medien trocken bleiben.
Warum soll es hin und her laufen, dazu kommt das Eigene Gewicht + Erdanziehung dazu.

Kennen wir doch, ist ein Bauteil am Filter undicht ergibt sich nur eine einzige Wassernase aus dem Leck.

Aber ich mache einen Test mit einer Japanmatte darunter, mal sehen. 

Versuch macht klug!


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2020)

Ich habe als 1.Stufe Matalamatten (3-lagig) und zwischen den einzelnen Stufen etwa 5-7 cm Fallhöhe. 2.Stufe K1 Kaldness, 3.Stufe Japanmatte. Das Wasser wird durch ein gelochtes 63er Rohr zugeführt.


----------



## DbSam (29. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Zacky,

Frage:
Wie ist das Tropfbild auf der Unterseite der Lochplatte?
Vermutlich wird je nach Durchlaufmenge das Wasser zu dickeren Tropfen zusammenlaufen und dann erst der Schwerkraft folgen. Somit sollten diese Kisten vermutlich 100%ig in Waage stehen müssen.
Wie sieht das bei Dir aus?

Gedanklich war ich bis jetzt eher bei Konstruktionen mit Euro-Stapelbehälter (o.ä.) und Dränagematte. (Dränagematte: statt Foto irgendein Beispiellink)

In den Boden von Euro-Stapelbehältern Löcher entsprechend der Dränagematte bohren
Vlies von der Dränagematte entfernen
Noppen aufbohren oder mit Schlaglocher ausstanzen

dann von innen einkleben. Dabei müssen die Noppen nach unten herausschauen
unverändert: grobe Wasserverteilung nur in der obersten Kiste nötig.
Etwas Bastelei erforderlich, aber definierte Wasserverteilung und Abtropfung auch bei geringem Durchlauf ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Carsten.

Wie das Tropfbild aussieht, kann ich Dir so gar nicht sagen, da die Behälter direkt übereinander stehen und ich nicht drunter schauen kann. Um das zu sehen, müsste ich die Behälter auseinander heben und mit Abstand mal durchlaufen lassen. Mein Gedanke beim Aufbau war, dass sich das Wasser durch die obere Mattenlage nochmals breitflächiger verteilt. Ich denke auch, dass sich auf Grund der Lochanzahl in Verbindung mit dem Fördervolumen ein gewisses Maß an Stauwasser bildet, was wiederum zu einer Verteilung über die Lochplatte führt.


----------



## DbSam (29. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Zacky,

schade, dass Du damals nicht nachgeschaut hast ...
Wird sicherlich hauptsächlich auch von der Durchflussmenge beeinflusst.

Ansonsten ist unterhalb der Platte der Druck weg und das Wasser hängt an der Platte.
So lange, bis das Gewicht die Adhäsionskräfte übersteigt. In dieser Zeit könnte es an der Platte fließen ...
Deswegen die Frage und die Überlegung der kleinen Trichter der Noppenbahn ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2020)

Na Jungs, habe mal ein Test mit einer Japanmatte auf 1 cm Abstand zur Rieselplatte gemacht. 

Das Ergebnis: zu 85 % passiert da nix.  
Matten kann man sich also sparen.

Der Test wurde mit einer 10 l Gießkanne durchgeführt.
Abstand der Bohrungen sind 5 x 5 cm a 5 er Loch. 

Morgen habe ich andere Sachen zu erledigen, Freitag kann ich wieder testen. 
Würde gerne 14 __ Hel-x zum Testen nutzen auf einen Abstand von 5 cm. 
Die Härte und die Verwinkelung müssten optimal sein um viel Spritzwasser zu erzielen.


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2020)

Hallo!
Ich konnte heute doch noch einen Test mit 17 __ Hel-x auf 5cm Abstand durchführen.
Leider ist kein Spritzwasser zu erkennen .
Etwas Gutes ist aber deutlich zu sehen.
Die Verrieselung  ist viel besser geworden als mit der Japanmatte.
Stelle beide Fotos nebeneinander.   

Dann wird es wohl Vollkontakt (ohne Japanmatte) da hatte der René recht.


----------



## earl (31. Jan. 2020)

Ich würde einfach eine PVC platte oben reinlegen un in diese Löcher bohren.


----------



## Patrick K (31. Jan. 2020)

Mmmmh kann man nicht einfach, sagen wir mal ein 70ger Rohr nehmen, dieses verbohren und quasi als Druck Sprüh Rohr benutzen.....?


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2020)

Ein weiteren Stromverbraucher wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. 

Wenn man ein "Spruehrohr" einsetzt ohne Pumpe muss es erst einmal verfuellt werden, d. h. es muss tiefer sitzen wie der Einlauf, entweder mit 2 Bogen als Etage oder mit 1 Bogen für Gefälle.
Bei solcher Konstruktion geht dann wertvoller Platz für die Medien verloren. 
Ich kenne auch das Video aus dem Netz, der Rieselfilter sollte aber drucklos laufen.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Feb. 2020)

Naja, ich kenne das Video nicht, war nur so ne Idee

Bau ne Helix Schleuder draus, dann brauchst nicht so genau auf ein Sprüh Verhalten schauen.


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2020)

Moin!
War gerade noch mal am testen, diesmal 14 __ Hel-x und aus Jux mal Lavasteine (rechts).

   
Der Unterschied ist gut zu erkennen.

Dann bedeutet es für mich, erst eine Schicht 14ner und anschließend das 17 Hel-x.

Schleuder - Filter habe doch TF, ne ich wollte es mal pieseln lassen.


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2020)

Kannst auch gleich noch eine Nummer größer machen dann reduziert sich möglicher Gegendruck und es setzt sich noch schlechter zu.
Somit hast du im Bereich des Helixfilter sprich da wo das Helix im Wasser liegt weniger Stauhöhe und somit mehr Rieselfilter. 
Verteilerplatten sollten anscheinend einen Lochduchmesser größer 5mm haben. Da sich die großen Löcher besser entgraten lassen bzw beim bohren kaum ein Grat bildet der dazu führt das sich dort Fadenalgen festsetzen und die Löcher verstopfen können.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Feb. 2020)

Mahlzeit !
Jetzt muss ich Mal einhaken ,
Der Sinn eines Rieseler's ist es doch die Wasseroberfläche so groß wie möglich zur Luft zu bekommen .
Höherer Gasaustausch.
Ergo sind viele kleine Tropfen der beste Weg , da hier dann der beste Gasaustausch stattfinden kann .
Daraus ableitend ist doch der Sinn zu sehen des Sprührohres ,feine Zerstäubung = viel kleine Tropfen !
Hierfür erfordert es doch aber hohen Druck = für einen einfachen Filteraufbau 

Umkehrschluss ,
Man nimmt dann doch einen Helix Filter in Schwerkraft und drückt mit hohen Druck Luft ein = viele kleine Bläschen 
Zum Gasaustausch ,sowie Gas Abtransport ( aufsteigend zur Wasseroberfläche )
*Sieht man hier nicht die Möglichkeit einer Kombi , LH / bewegtes Helix / " untergetauchter Riesler ??
*
Der Weitere Aufbau ist doch dann die 2. Aufgabe des Filters , die Nitri/ Denitrifikation in Kombination das
Man durch die mehreren Etagen den Gasaustausch Effekt wiederholt .



Patrick K schrieb:


> Helix Schleuder


Was verstehst du darunter ? Interessant !


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2020)

Guten Morgen Herr André  

Mal eine Idee von mir zur Oberflächenvergrößerung:
Könnte man so wie von dir angesprochen machen. Oder aber ein ganz ganz breiter Fluss mit nur einigen Mikrometer dicke.
Und genau das passiert von ganz alleine wenn man das Wasser über das Helix gleiten lässt. 
So – Pause beendet. 

Ich glaube wir solten mal über ein kleines Treffen unter 6 Augen sprechen.  So mit Stift und Zettel und ner Bratwurst im Brötchen oder so


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder aber ein ganz ganz breiter Fluss mit nur einigen Mikrometer dicke.


Da wären wir wieder bei dem Problem , Filter mit großem Platzbedarf !


troll20 schrieb:


> Bratwurst im Brötchen


Ist zwar ein komischer Ansatz für einen Filter , aber gerne !


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und genau das passiert von ganz alleine wenn man das Wasser über das Helix gleiten lässt.


Aber nicht wenn das Helix abgesoffen ist ! Und zusätzlich fehlt ein Teil der 2. Filterfunktion anaerob .


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder bei dem Problem , Filter mit großem Platzbedarf !


 naja die Größe der Fläche richtet sich in erster  Linie nach der Wassermenge die sich darüber ergießen soll. Die Höhe richtet sich wohl mehr nach der benötigten Abbauleistung und oder dem Ausgasungsbedarf.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein komischer Ansatz für einen Filter , aber gerne !


Ist aber der Richtige Anfang für ein Brainstorming oder der wie das neu deutsche heißt. 



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn das Helix abgesoffen ist ! Und zusätzlich fehlt ein Teil der 2. Filterfunktion anaerob .



Richtig darum ja oberhalb der Wasserfläche Rieselfilter und darunter Helixfilter.
Und ja unten macht ein belüften Sinn wenn es nicht nur 5cm getaucht sind.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> naja die Größe der Fläche richtet sich in erster Linie nach der Wassermenge


Mmmh ,
Man könnte auch sagen , warum nicht das ganze Wasser hierüber leiten ? = Platzproblem !


troll20 schrieb:


> Die Höhe richtet sich


Nö , man könnte nämlich das Wasser auch öfter drüber laufen lassen ! Oder ?


troll20 schrieb:


> oberhalb der Wasserfläche Rieselfilter und darunter Helixfilter.


So wird ein Schuh draus ! Dann wären wir aber beim Fred ! Oder besser bei der Frage Schwerkraft ?


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Richtig darum ja oberhalb der Wasserfläche Rieselfilter und darunter Helixfilter.



Ist ja interessant, eigentlich war nur rieseln angesagt.  
Medien Auflage, Absaugrohr (für Dreck +Winter).
Einlauf oben, Auslauf unter der Medienauflage.

Wenn denn Rieselfilter oben & __ Hel-x unten, dann könnte man das anfallende Wasser über der Medienauflage sammeln und nur nach einer Seite ablaufen lassen (schiefe Ebene).
Dabei sorgt der Schwung für eine Bewegung des Hel-x im Wasser. 
Hmm.


----------



## Geisy (1. Feb. 2020)

Ich verstehe noch nicht warum du unbedingt den Riesler willst. Tauch das Ding komplett damit es ein Helixfilter wird, das hat viele Vorteile.
Braucht weniger Energie
Kann auf Schwerkraft laufen.
Hat dadurch mehr Umwälzung
Läßt sich leichter reinigen
Braucht weniger Teile und ist dadurch unanfälliger

Wenn du soviel Belüftung hast das du eine Entgasung brauchst solltest du dir anschauen warum das so ist und ob man da was ändern kann, bevor du einen Riesler aufstellst.


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2020)

Norbert Grundsätzlich würde ich dir ja Recht geben,  aber er hat ein gepumptes System von Hause aus


----------



## Geisy (1. Feb. 2020)

Rene, warum sollte man dann bei Änderungen nicht gleich Richtung Schwerkraft gehen?
Mit einem Rieselfilter machst du dich dauerhaft von gepumpten Systemen abhängig, ein Helixfilter kann beides.


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Rene, warum sollte man dann bei Änderungen nicht gleich Richtung Schwerkraft gehen?
> Mit einem Rieselfilter machst du dich dauerhaft von gepumpten Systemen abhängig, ein Helixfilter kann beides.


Weil dann seine jetzige Filterung kein Wasser mehr bekommt genauso wie sein Bachlauf usw.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> aber er hat ein gepumptes System


Er hat aber auch gefragt :
*Was ist besser;  Hel-x Filter oder Riesler? * Ergibt das dann jetzt nicht auch ,
Gepumpt = Riesler ------ Schwerkraft = Helixfilter .
Energie optimiert = Schwerkraft !
Achso untergetauchter Riesler = bewegtes Helix( Filter)


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2020)

Eventuell mal in meinem Profil schauen. 
Da fehlt nur noch ein Riesler.


----------



## Geisy (1. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Ron
Weshalb dann diese Frage, wenn du nur deinen Riesler vorstellen wolltest?

*Was ist besser;  Hel-x Filter oder Riesler?*


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Feb. 2020)

Damit wir uns sein _*PROFIL *_ ansehen !


----------



## Geisy (1. Feb. 2020)

Das *Profil* ist gut, da könnte ja alles in Schwerkraft laufen bis auf den Riesler der jetzt gebaut wird.


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2020)

Naja zum Anfang war es auch "die" Frage.
Im Prinzip brauche ich die Tonne nur drehen, dann ist der Einlauf eben unten und der Auslauf oben. 
Natürlich fehlt dann noch das Gitterrohr. 
An der 300l Tonne davor sind die Bogen für einen __ Hel-x Filter leider schon eingeklebt.
Da muß ich erstmal sehen wie ich die wieder raus bekomme. 

Im laufe der Zeit hat sich das verändert.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Feb. 2020)

Ron ,also scheint dein Anliegen geklärt zu sein , hoffe ick !
Mal als Nachtrag ,
Ist dann jetzt ein Abschäumer der bessere Riesler ? Er kann ja mehr da er was absorbiert .
Durch das Aufschäumen des Wassers erhöht man ja auch die Wasseroberfläche zur Luft !
Sollte so ja auch ein erhöhten Gasaustausch zur Folge haben.


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2020)

So kompliziert brauche ich es nicht. 
Ein Abscheumer existiert bereits vor dem TF. 
Der erfüllt 2 Aufgaben, zum einen hat  die Pumpe weniger Druckabfall und abschauemen tut er nebenbei.

Heute wurde der RF verbaut, hinter dem BF und angeschlossen. 
Die Verrohrung zum Teich noch nicht, der einsetzende Regen hat mich in die Waagerechte im WZ verbannt.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Feb. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein Abscheumer existiert


War ja auch so an die Allgemeinheit gemeint ! Hât mir so von den Einen oder Anderen eine 
Meinung hierzu gewünscht ! Auch wenn wir hier ganz schön viele Avatare haben die eher wasserscheu 
Sind .TOUSCHE'


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2020)

Na gut machen wir etwas OT und reden über Abschauemer.
Ich kenne den Abschauemer nur in konzentrierter Version, d. h. in engen Röhren vertikal, im Zusammenhang mit viel Luft und Wasser, Beispiele sind: Standskimmer oder LH.

Wenn ich in meine Filter schaue entsteht da erstmal kein Schaum.
Meines Erachtens kann oder sollte da auch kein Schaum entstehen, da das Prinzip eines Filters nichts mit der Konzentration des Wassers zu tun hat, das Gegenteil ist Sinnvoll.

Erst der langsamere Durchlauf erhöht darauf hin die optimale Filterung egal welche Medien im Filter eingebaut wurden.

Sehr vorsichtig behaupte ich, wenn ein Filter schäumt ist er nicht optimal eingestellt.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Ron ,


samorai schrieb:


> Na gut machen wir etwas OT und reden über Abschauemer.


Hätte eigentlich gedacht ,


Geisy schrieb:


> Weshalb dann diese Frage, wenn du nur deinen Riesler vorstellen wolltest?


demnach hätte sich dein Thema erledigt ,


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ron ,also scheint dein Anliegen geklärt zu sein , hoffe ick !


Aber ,
OT ist es nicht , wenn du die Arbeitsweise der Fi!Ter vergleichst ! Auch ein Abschäumer arbeitet nach dem Prinzip !
Aber gut trennen wir das ab und warten Mal .


----------



## troll20 (2. Feb. 2020)

Ron nur mal eine kleine Frage nochmal, wie schon am Anfang gestellt. 
Benötigst du überhaupt einen Rieselfilter oder zusätzlich Biofilter, sprich stimmt irgendwas mit deinen Werten nicht?  Oder ist das ganze just four fun?
Oder willst du die maximale Abbauleistung erhöhen da du planst die Besatzdichte zu erhöhen oder nur die Futtermenge erhöhen 
Oder oder


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2020)

Hallo René, eigentlich habe ich getauscht kleiner Biotec 10 raus und vorhandener 300 Tonne rein.

Besatz erhöhen..... Ein wenig.
Ein kleiner Goromo ist schon eingezogen, ein Shusui kommt dieses Jahr noch dazu.

Mehr Besatz = mehr Futter = mehr Filter, ist logisch.


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2020)

Okay das erklärt ja einiges.


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2020)

Aeh, wer es nach bauen möchte :
Die Rieselplatte war mal der Boden einer Rechteck Tuppe (Speisskuebel) 90l.
Für eine 300l Tonne (Graf) ist es etwas zu klein (5cm Platz links und rechts) in einer 200l Tonne passt es genau.
Ich habe den Kübel einfach mal in die Tonne gestellt.


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2020)

Heute habe ich den RF bestückt.
Weil ich noch nicht die Reinigungs Intervalle kenne habe ich das 14 ner und 17 ner __ Hel-x erstmal in Obstkoerbe verstaut.
In einer 300l Tonne (Graf) passen genau 2 Stck nebeneinander.
Zwischen der Medien Auflage bis zur Rieselplatte passen genau 3 Körbe über einander.
Inhalt : ca 50l 17 Hel-x + 25l 14 Hel-x.
Natürlich kann man den Raum unter der Medien Auflage noch nutzen, dann gehört noch ein Gitterrohr auf den Abfluss + Belüftung.
    
Somit ist dieses Projekt abgeschlossen.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Feb. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Somit ist dieses Projekt abgeschlossen.


Hi Ron !
Und wie heißt das Kind ? Was ist es denn nun geworden ? Nach einem Riesler sieh es nicht aus !


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2020)

Weil die Rieselplatte fehlt?
Oder warum!


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Feb. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Weil die Rieselplatte fehlt?


Eye , halbe Wahrheiten sind immer noch  keine Lüge ! Aber ...
Nee Ron , das erklärt es schon ! 
Danke !


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2020)

Mir ging es dabei in erster Linie um den Aufbau. 
Schließlich lesen auch andere User oder Gäste mit.
Die Rieselplatte würde alles verdecken.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2020)

Hi, Samorai

Zu welchem Ergebnis bis du den jetzt gekommen, was ist besser Helix oder Riesler?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hi, Samorai
> 
> Zu welchem Ergebnis bis du den jetzt gekommen, was ist besser Helix oder Riesler?
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Nun lass ihn das doch erst einmal wenigstens ein Jahr testen, sein gebauter Rieselfilter das bringt was er sich wünscht. 
Jetzt ist er gebaut und die Saison braucht bis zum Start. Dann muss das Ding auch noch einlaufen usw. 
Also ganz entspannt mal einen 

Genießen


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Patrick!
Kann ich doch noch gar nicht wissen.
Der Rieselfilter wurde erst gebaut und eigentlich war die Frage ja an Euch gerichtet.

Nun muss erst einmal die Saison wieder anlaufen.

Und für den André!
 
.... und dann schauen wir weiter....


----------



## samorai (15. Feb. 2020)

Heute wurde der Filter angeschlossen. Er schnorchelt etwas.
Ich denke ein 45° Bogen kann da Abhilfe schaffen.
Der ist dann unter Wasser und sollte keine zusätzliche Luft ansaugen.

Den Einfluß musste ich auch verändern, ein 45°Bogen sorgt für eine gute Einspeisung, vorher gab es so ne Art Rueckwelle das war mir nichts.
Geräusch Kulisse ist okay.

Habe Ihn unter Vollast getestet, alles ist gut und dicht.

Jetzt warte ich auf die nächste Saison.


----------

